# Die 10 besten Gamescom-Babes - Jetzt abstimmen!



## PCGH_Andreas (25. August 2010)

Während unsere Redakteure in Meetingräumen geschwitzt und sich Spiele  wie The Witcher 2, Crysis 2, Bioshock Infinite oder auch Bring ansehen  haben, hatte ein Kollege besonders viel Spaß und ist mit der Kamera  bewaffnet durch die Publikumshallen gejoggt. Die Standschönheiten werden  traditionell eingesetzt, um Besucher an die Stände zu locken.  Hardware-Händler Caseking verzichtete dieses Jahr sogar auf einen  Großteil der Bekleidung, aber auch Razer hatte beispielsweise wieder  schöne Damen im Schlepptau, die auf der Bühne eine Performance  ablieferten. An dieser Stelle allen Ausstellern der Gamescom 2010 einen  Dank für die Augenweiden, die den stressigen Messealltag doch immer  wieder deutlich angenehmer gestalten.

*Jetzt abstimmen! Die Damen sind noch einmal durchnummeriert angehängt - genau diese Reihenfolge zählt. Absolute Sicherheit gibt der Dateiname hier im Forum.*


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. August 2010)

*Die Kandidatinnen #01 bis #10*


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. August 2010)

*Die Kandidatinnen #11 bis #20*


----------



## Empirelord (25. August 2010)

Zugegeben, ein etwas perverses Thema, wo auch die eine oder andere Männerfantasie befriedigt werden soll, aber was tut man nicht alles um sein Produkt zu verkaufen.

Achja [5]


----------



## MomentInTime (25. August 2010)

Kandidatin #02

@ Red.: Harter Job... *dg* ...


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. August 2010)

Menno. Habe mich an eurem Artikel orientiert und da ist Girl #8 die #6. Habe also für #6 gestimmt und wollte #8 ... lol. Aber ok, wird wohl nicht sooo schlimm sein.


----------



## Shirkan (25. August 2010)

Die Bilderglerienummern beim Artikel (die zum schnell durchschauen) stimmen nicht mit den auf der Bilderseite überein.
edit: liegt an der Werbung in der ersteren


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (25. August 2010)

Auf keinen Fall auf die Nummerierung in der Galerie des Artikels achten. Da sind auch 23 Bilder drin, wie man sehen kann. Aufmacher und Werbeseiten zählen da rein. Bitte nur an den Dateinamen hier im Forum orientieren.


----------



## Verwalter (25. August 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ein etwas perverses Thema, wo auch die eine oder andere Männerfantasie befriedigt werden soll, aber was tut man nicht alles um sein Produkt zu verkaufen.
> 
> Achja [5]



vollkommen richtig Achja [15]


----------



## Special_Flo (25. August 2010)

[8] --> Blond und nice

mfg Flo


----------



## Papzt (25. August 2010)

[8]Mist hab mich auch am Artikel Orientiert 
11 sollte es sein


----------



## UnnerveD (25. August 2010)

#7[x]
#8[x]

Der Rest ist eher mau...


----------



## Fire8ird (25. August 2010)

Naja, bei der auswahl an Fraun fällt einem die Entscheidung nicht schwer. 11 ganz klar.


----------



## iceman650 (25. August 2010)

Zwölf. Nicht Drölf.


----------



## insekt (25. August 2010)

In der Reihenfolge 1-7-8-2


----------



## Caspar (25. August 2010)

_Menno. Habe mich an eurem Artikel orientiert und da ist Girl #8 die #6. Habe also für #6 gestimmt und wollte #8 ... lol. Aber ok, wird wohl nicht sooo schlimm sein. _

Dito! ^^ Habe mich schon über das Ergebnis gewundert.  Tja erst lesen wa...


----------



## Papa (25. August 2010)

sind paar tolle Mäd da gewesen, de 12 hats mir angetan.


----------



## Pixy (25. August 2010)

Also ich finde ja, man hätte min. 3 verschiedene Kandidaten Anklicken können, sollen.

Also für mich bitte Kandidat 1, 7, und 16, achja die 8 ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Oh man, eine von denen und man wäre der glücklichste Mann.

Vorziehen, würde ich ganz klar Kandidat 16. Sie schaut so unschuldig aus, das sind bekanntlich die schlimmsten.


----------



## Torsley (25. August 2010)

ja eigendlich 6 und 11 (hätte 11 gevoted) aber ich habe leider auch was durcheinander gebracht und 8 gevoted. ich dachte unter den bildern im artikel stehen schon die nummern. >.<


----------



## Manny G. (25. August 2010)

Die mit der Gitarre...[Was denn ich bin auch Musiker xD]


----------



## Progs-ID (25. August 2010)

Für mich ist es die [x] Kandidatin #11.


----------



## Amigo (25. August 2010)

Babe 19... is einfach n Schmuckstück! (Wie alle! )


----------



## mapLayer (25. August 2010)

Ich find die nummer 6 am Hübschesten (:
Die Marke CPMstar sagt mir zu, was stellen die her?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

[X] Kandidatin 1 

Eine sehr hübsche Frau mit "Rundungen" und kein Knochengestell, dazu ein süßes lächeln, Perfekt!


----------



## Rolk (25. August 2010)

Wenn ich die vielen Stimmen bei den Caseking Hungerhaken sehe, muss ich wohl doch mitmachen. 

[x] Nr. 1


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (25. August 2010)

Eine Umfrage für Notgeile Moderatoren


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (25. August 2010)

Die erste schaut auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## gemCraft (25. August 2010)

Ich finde die Nummer [11] hübsch. Die Entscheidung lag zwischen 1 und 11. ^^

Was mich wundert ist das ich die anderen zwei hübschen Frauen hier auf der Page nicht finde die ich dort vor Ort gesehen hab.


----------



## violinista7000 (25. August 2010)

Man sieht deutlich, dass die Kandidatin 19 total erschöpft ist... Gab es kein besseres Bild von ihr?

Und naja, bei der 12 werde ich gerne ein Verbrecher! 

Edit: sind 11 und 17 nicht zufälligerweise das gleiche Mädchen?  Oder Schwestern?


----------



## eVAC (25. August 2010)

-hmm ich konnte mich nur schwer zwischen #1, #7 und #15 entscheiden.
[X] Kandidatin #7, weil sie noch ne gewissen "Wärme" ausstrahlt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. August 2010)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Man sieht deutlich, dass die Kandidatin 19 total erschöpft ist... Gab es kein besseres Bild von ihr?
> 
> Und naja, bei der 12 werde ich gerne ein Verbrecher!
> 
> Edit: sind 11 und 17 nicht zufälligerweise das gleiche Mädchen?  Oder Schwestern?




Das gleiche kann nicht sein, es sei denn sie trägt manchmal farbige Kontaktlinsen


----------



## Zockerherz (25. August 2010)

Bild 19 

mfg Zockerherz


----------



## tripod (25. August 2010)

[1] razer


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. August 2010)

Kandidatin 11


----------



## violinista7000 (25. August 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das gleiche kann nicht sein, es sei denn sie trägt manchmal farbige Kontaktlinsen



Stimmt


----------



## Octopoth (25. August 2010)

[x] Kandidatin #10


----------



## Tobucu (25. August 2010)

Bin für 19.
Die anderen sind auch ganzliebt und wäre nicht abgeneigt für ein Persönliches Gespräch zur verfügung zu stehen.


----------



## Species0001 (25. August 2010)

Kandidatin #12


----------



## JASH (25. August 2010)

Kandidatin #11


----------



## crackstar (25. August 2010)

Nr. 1 ganz klar finde Ich.

nicht übertriben aber trotzdem sehr hübsch...


----------



## Ahab (25. August 2010)

Ich muss sagen, so dolle sind die alle gar nicht. Das ist mir schon zur Babe-Umfrage letztes Jahr aufgefallen. 

Klar sie sind schon hübsch, aber wenn ich bedenke was es zur Games Convention vor zwei, drei und vier Jahren so zu besabb... äh bestaunen gab...  Das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein?   Im Osten sind die Mädchen wohl doch hübscher. 

Naja, ich nehm die Nummer Eins. ^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. August 2010)

crackstar schrieb:


> Nr. 1 ganz klar finde Ich.
> 
> nicht übertrieben aber trotzdem sehr hübsch...



DITOSogar mit weitem Abstand


----------



## Lyran (25. August 2010)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> DITOSogar mit weitem Abstand



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen  Ein natürlich wirkendes, echt hübsches Mädel


----------



## Gnome (25. August 2010)

Kann das sein, dass Kandidatin Nummero #1 zufällig die Chelsea von Two and a half Men is? Die sieht der verdaaaaaamt ähnlich, nur mal so 

Mit Abstand Nummer 1 und 20 die hübschesten im GC-Lande 

@ Ahab: Stehst auf Männer, was ?


----------



## fuddles (26. August 2010)

Na toll auch falsch abgestimmt....

Ich wollte nr.7. Dieeee -> [Kandidatin #07                       ] xxx

hab aber Nummer 5 gedrückt, bin nachm artikel gegangen..... ahhh



> Kann das sein, dass Kandidatin Nummero #1 zufällig die Chelsea von Two and a half Men is?


Also wenn wäre ja wohl Candy die bessere Wahl ^^


----------



## biggiman (26. August 2010)

klarer fall #1

kandidatin nr.1 macht ihrem pic-namen alle ehre


----------



## doantheking (26. August 2010)

19 Michaela ist die geilste von denen xD


----------



## Astimon (26. August 2010)

Torsley schrieb:


> ja eigendlich 6 und 11 (hätte 11 gevoted) [...]



Genau zwischen den beiden kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden... schwierige Entscheidung


----------



## Genghis99 (26. August 2010)

AaaaaH - kommen wir zum wirklich interessanten Teil der Gamescon ....


----------



## belle (26. August 2010)

F***
Ich hab' erst die Bilder im Artikel durchgesehen und dann schnell abgestimmt... FAIL
Also ich würde dann mal eben bitte tauschen wollen: die 5 gegen die 7.


----------



## madbenny (26. August 2010)

insekt schrieb:


> In der Reihenfolge 1-7-8-2



dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2010)

Was für eine Frage  Natürlich die Kandidatin #01


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. August 2010)

Die erste ist die schönste
So eine hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## Ruhrpott (26. August 2010)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> So eine hätte ich auch gerne




 Musste bei Ebay ausschau halten.

Für mich auch ganz klar Kanidatin #1


----------



## guna7 (26. August 2010)

[x] Kandidatin #19


----------



## BigBubby (26. August 2010)

gesicht von 19 und körper von 20 wäre optimal. Die Plastikbomben der 19 sagen mir gar nicht zu, deshalb die 20.


----------



## Ahab (26. August 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> @ Ahab: Stehst auf Männer, was ?



Äääh nee?  Ick möcht ma hoffen, dassde dir ooch durchjelesen hast, watt ick jeschrieben hab.


----------



## DOcean (26. August 2010)

da fehlt eindeutig das Mädel von Rocat -> Picasa-Webalben - Jan-Hendrik Bade - Games Com 2010

hab ich leider nur von hinten erwischt...


----------



## kassi (26. August 2010)

Wer war der andere, dem die 16 auch so gefallen hat wie mir? 

Kommt schon, die ist doch echt süß..


----------



## xaven (26. August 2010)

Ich vermisse die hier: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. August 2010)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall auf die Nummerierung in der Galerie des Artikels achten. Da sind auch 23 Bilder drin, wie man sehen kann. Aufmacher und Werbeseiten zählen da rein. Bitte nur an den Dateinamen hier im Forum orientieren.


 Zu spät. Habe mich bereits "verwählt"! Tja, jetzt ist euer Ergebnis wohl verfälscht.


----------



## Gnome (26. August 2010)

DOcean schrieb:


> da fehlt eindeutig das Mädel von Rocat -> Picasa-Webalben - Jan-Hendrik Bade - Games Com 2010
> 
> hab ich leider nur von hinten erwischt...




Wohooooooow   - Geiler A..... 

Der Thread hier muss mal sein als gute Alternative zur Hardware


----------



## ich558 (26. August 2010)

Komisch dass ausgerechnet #19 und #20 führen 
Ich bin für #5!


----------



## JesusLatschen (26. August 2010)

Ich versteh immer noch nich wie welche falsch abstimmen können. Es ist doch eigentlich eindeutig oder? Wie kommt man beispielsweise auf die 5 wenn man für Girl 7 voten will?! check ich nich ... 

Die 10 besten Gamescom-Babes - Update: Razer-Party-Video - Bildergalerie - 2009/08/Messe-34567-Gamesom-04.JPG

Die fehlt auf jeden Fall bei der Abstimmung! Die Razer Damen sind schon sehr nett


----------



## Astimon (26. August 2010)

JesusLatschen schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer noch nich wie welche falsch abstimmen können.



Weil die Damen hier ein Thread andere Nummern haben, als in der Bildergalerie von der News.


----------



## core2rakete (26. August 2010)

Ich find es sollte die [19] werden.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (26. August 2010)

Ich bin für Kandidatin #05

Kann es sein, dass Kandidatin #19 schonmal bei GNTM mitgemacht hat?


----------



## JesusLatschen (26. August 2010)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Ich bin für Kandidatin #05
> 
> Kann es sein, dass Kandidatin #19 schonmal bei GNTM mitgemacht hat?



bei GNTM und bei Big Brother  ... Micaela Schäfer


----------



## jobo (26. August 2010)

die Nummer 20


----------



## Nemesis Design (26. August 2010)

[1] ^^ sehr hübsch...;P


----------



## Slipknot79 (26. August 2010)

1 oder 5, dann doch die 1. Man Weiber gibts, kein Bock auf ne Freundin die auch nur 1mm davon abweicht ^^


----------



## Sixxer (26. August 2010)

19...sabber


----------



## stylemongo (26. August 2010)

Nummer 9, genau mein Ding


----------



## jeuneludique (26. August 2010)

dass man so etwas überhaupt kommentieren kann in einem forum bezeugt doch nur, wie dumm männer wirklich sind - oder zumindest werden diejenigen geoutet, die einfach nichts in der birne haben. pure diskriminierung, nichts weiter.


----------



## Rollora (26. August 2010)

Omg wenn man sieht wie viele da diese magersüchtige, künstliche Puppe gewählt haben (19 und 20), da wunderts einen nicht mehr, dass immer mehr Mädchen Bullimie haben oder sich dazu treiben lassen, wenn Leute schon TATSÄCHLICH behaupten, dass dies schön ist. Pfui. Rettet die Umwelt, werft Plastik zu Plastik und gebt der Natur eine Chance, sonst haben wir bald alle nur noch solche Gummipuppen im Bett und noch viel schlimmer, so sehen mal unsere Töchter aus: Aufgespritzte Lippen, ausgestopfte Ti**en, Solarium sponsored by Hautkrebs Inc. und natürlich die künstich gebleichten Zähne, die ja sonst vom Brechen so braun wären...



jeuneludique schrieb:


> dass man so etwas überhaupt kommentieren  kann in einem forum bezeugt doch nur, wie dumm männer wirklich sind -  oder zumindest werden diejenigen geoutet, die einfach nichts in der  birne haben. pure diskriminierung, nichts weiter.



was istn mit dir? Mitm falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


----------



## seppxi (26. August 2010)

uno


----------



## kassi (26. August 2010)

Ich will die Handy-Nr. von der 16!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rolk (26. August 2010)

Was gibts eigentlich für die Gewinnerin? Ein PCGH Praktikum?


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Eigentlich keine aber wenns sein muss....

[X] 5 und [X] 12


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. August 2010)

Was intressieren mich diese Barby-Puppen? Die stehen da nur rum und lächeln. Von Videospielen haben sie sowieso keine Ahnung. Sex sells, das ist der Hintergrund. Aber bei mir funktioniert diese billige Masche nicht. :p


----------



## Mr__47 (26. August 2010)

Empirelord schrieb:


> Zugegeben, ein etwas perverses Thema, wo auch die eine oder andere Männerfantasie befriedigt werden soll, aber was tut man nicht alles um sein Produkt zu verkaufen.
> 
> Achja [5]


----------



## Schrotti (26. August 2010)

Ich steh eigentlich auf Blondinen aber die [1] ist cute.


----------



## MG42 (26. August 2010)

[11] mit dem frechen Lächeln ganz klar danach 13,14 oder 15


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. August 2010)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was intressieren mich diese Barby-Puppen? Die stehen da nur rum und lächeln. Von Videospielen haben sie sowieso keine Ahnung. Sex sells, das ist der Hintergrund. Aber bei mir funktioniert diese billige Masche nicht. :p



Denkste bei mir 
Ganz bestimmt nicht 
Da müssen sie schon mit was anderen kommen.


----------



## ToTm@n (26. August 2010)

[x] _Kandidatin #01_


----------



## kassi (26. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Denkste bei mir
> Ganz bestimmt nicht
> Da müssen sie schon mit was anderen kommen.



Mit ner Wakü für 500€?


----------



## Hakenden (27. August 2010)

#10 gefällt mir persönlich am besten  !


----------



## Lan_Party (27. August 2010)

Girl 1 FTW


----------



## Low (27. August 2010)

Hab für die Nummer 1 abgestimmt.
1 und 11 sehen am besten aus


----------



## DeadCanDance (27. August 2010)

hmmm.. welche Altersgruppe wird hier wohl angesprochen??
Ausserdem dachte ich, die Magerhaken wären langsam out.....
trotzdem will ich ma net so sein und als Enddreißiger der 1 mein [x] geben.


----------



## superman (27. August 2010)

7 & 8!

8 hat die stimme


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. August 2010)

[X] Nr. 17, die hat was


----------



## RESEYER (27. August 2010)

Platz 1: Kandidatin #01
Platz 2: Kandidatin #10
Platz 3: Kandidatin #11


----------



## gecan (27. August 2010)

ganz klar die nr. 20


----------



## Freakless08 (27. August 2010)

Was soll an Bild 20 schön sein. Die ist nur noch Haut und Knochen.
Magersüchtige Models


----------



## jayzee1980 (27. August 2010)

[x] Kandidatin 11.

Ich mag unauffällige Frauen, damit andere Männer nicht so glotzen können.


----------



## The One And Only Triple H (28. August 2010)

Kandidatin 20 ist mein Favorit,aber auch #2 #6 #7 sind einfach schöne Frauen.Aber es kommt immer noch auf den Charakter an.Was bringen mir solche Traummädels wenn ich eine von ihnen als Freundin hätte? Nur Stielaugen anderer Männer.Damit würde ich nur schwer klar kommen.Natürlich ist gutes Aussehen der Babes Pflicht auf so einer Messe,denn sie sind immer wieder ein wahrer Publikumsmagnet für die Firmen.


----------



## gecan (28. August 2010)

@Freakless08,


solche mädels wie bild 20 sind für mich frisch fleisch 

das tut sehr gut bein schmusen und vor allem kann man mit dene spezielle positionen machen


----------



## Erzbaron (28. August 2010)

ganz klar Kandidatin 8 

Was kann man gewinnen? Die Handynummer der jungen Dame oder direkt ein Date auf PCGH Kosten?


----------



## CELUICHOISI (28. August 2010)

Eindeutig Babe Nummero 7.


----------



## Icejester (29. August 2010)

Die 18! Ganz klar die 18!


----------



## streega (29. August 2010)

Nr. 1 ... ohne Frage ... dieser Blick ... WOW


----------



## Aholic (30. August 2010)

Eins... Eins! die Nummer 1!


----------



## VNSR (30. August 2010)

Da hat PCGH durch die Auswahl der Bilder ein bisschen manipuliert ;D. Von Kanditatin 19 gabs viel mehr Bilder auf denen sie viel hübscher aussah und Kanditatin 20 ebenso aber gegenteilig - auf dem ausgesuchten Bild hatte sie ein relativ hübsches Gesicht gehabt. Ich hatte Nr.19 vorgezogen, sie hatte von allen 100% die besten Rundungen gehabt^^.


----------



## jign (30. August 2010)

Irgendwie sind die alle hässlich 

Ich sollte vllt nochmal ein Jahr in den Keller gehen und WoW spielen, damit meine etwas Ansprüche sinken


----------



## jimmyAK (30. August 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die 18! Ganz klar die 18!



Endlich einer mit Geschmack hier! Hab auch die 18. 

19 und 20 sind viel zu unnatürlich.


----------



## Gnome (30. August 2010)

Wieso is eigentlich Kandidatin 5 im Rennen? Versteh ich nich...ich hätt die in die Kategorie "Die merkwürdigsten Kreaturen der Gamescom 2010" gesteckt


----------



## derguru (30. August 2010)

der großteil hat geschmack
aber auf platz 2 die nr.20 geht irgendwie gar nicht,body building messe oder was?so unterschiedliche sind die geschmäcker


----------



## Kevoor (30. August 2010)

entschuldigt , doppelpost


----------



## Kevoor (30. August 2010)

Imageshack - img4284w.jpg
Imageshack - img4285x.jpg

Hier noch ein paar nette Bilder von der Lady am Razer-Stand


----------



## Deni (30. August 2010)

ganz klar nummer 10


----------



## LOGIC (31. August 2010)

Mit abstand ist die nummer 1 wohl die Hübscheste !


----------



## wuz1mu (31. August 2010)

#16 find ich hübsch..


----------



## Adam West (31. August 2010)

ich will ja jetzt nicht aus der reihe fallen, aber die damen sind allesammt nicht gerade das gelbe vom ei. wenn man sich mal die messebabes der games conventions in leipzig anschaut; DAS sind messebabes. diese lieblos hingestellten und durchaus UNattraktiven damen sind alle (von gamescon) weder sexy noch gut anzuschauen...

MfG


----------



## alm0st (31. August 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Mit abstand ist die nummer 1 wohl die Hübscheste !


----------



## BautznerSnef (31. August 2010)

[X] Kandidatin #01
Schaut Gesund aus.^^


----------



## RedoX (31. August 2010)

Also definitiv nr. 1^^


----------



## streega (31. August 2010)

Nehmt bitte das Bild von Girl Nr. 1 von eurer Einstiegsseite ... ich kann so nicht mehr arbeiten


----------



## BigBubby (31. August 2010)

Das ist ein ganz einfacher Trick. Dadurch, dass die 1 schon auf der Hauptseite zu sehen ist, erkennen die Leute unbewußt diese Frau wieder und wählen sie. Viele unentschlossene nehmen daher eher diese anstatt einer anderen Dame.
Deshalb ist die Umfrage auch alles andere als Representativ. Aber ein schöner Zaubertrick. Suggestion nennt man das glaube ich


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. August 2010)

[x] Kandidatin N° 1

MFG


----------



## gharbi_sam (31. August 2010)

[1] Kandidatin Nr 1


----------



## Wincenty (31. August 2010)

[x] Miss 19 von NZXT oder Caseking???


----------



## rAveN_13 (31. August 2010)

ich nehm #1. finds gut, dass sie nicht lacht. sonst nettes gesicht u. so


----------



## DragonTEC (31. August 2010)

definitiv die 11.. süß und die einzige der ich auch n intelligenten satz zutraue 

dummerweise hab ich 8 gevoted.. scheiß artikelnummerierung -.-


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

Krass wieviele die 1 so toll finden.. 

Dabei ist doch die Nummer 7 die schärfste.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (1. September 2010)

#1 ...haha, zwar schwer da als frau eine wahl zu treffen, aber ich geb hier mal auch meine stimme dazu! B)


----------



## Creep1972 (1. September 2010)

Kandidatin 13 ! Sie erinnert an Lorielle London. Transen nehmen also auch teil.


----------



## DragonTEC (1. September 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Krass wieviele die 1 so toll finden..



liegt bestimmt daran das das die einzige is bei der die leute nicht durch unterschiedliche nummern in artikel und threat das voting verraffen (mir ja auch passiert)..

warum kann man seine Stimme eignetlihc nicht nohc umändern?


----------



## KeiteH (1. September 2010)

@REDIS! *lautruf*
Zu blöd, dass die Nummerierung auf der Main nicht mit der Hiesigen überein stimmt. 

siehe #5(main) = #7(hier).


hätte Dieser gerne meine Stimme gegeben, aber nu ...


----------



## CELUICHOISI (1. September 2010)

Komisch, aber man sieht doch die Numerierung beim Dateinamen des Bildes? 
Wie kann man da falsch abstimmen? 

Edit:
Jetzt versteh ich.


----------



## DUNnet (1. September 2010)

Ihr affen  Hab Bild 13 genommen meinte aber Mädel 18!
Übrigends ist das sexistisch...


----------



## 3-way (2. September 2010)

#1 bestes Gesicht
#11;#12 geilste Körper


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. September 2010)

#1

aber wenns die Möglichkeit gäbe dann "keine"


----------



## JesusLatschen (3. September 2010)

CELUICHOISI schrieb:


> Komisch, aber man sieht doch die Numerierung beim Dateinamen des Bildes?
> Wie kann man da falsch abstimmen?
> 
> Edit:
> Jetzt versteh ich.



Ich leider immer noch noch?!  ... Meiner Meinung nach ist die Abstimmung und auch die Nummerierung eindeutig!


----------



## _hellgate_ (4. September 2010)

1! aufjeden


----------



## Rollora (8. September 2010)

Oh mein Gott, Platz zwei wurde die absolut künstliche plastiktussi, der das Hirn offensichtlich in die Brust gewandert ist? Wahnsinn von was für Frauen manche hier träumen, die könnte Glatt das Monster von nem Horrorfilm sein...


----------

